# Coming Soon~~Cross the Limit with Vaporesso XROS!



## Vaporesso (18/6/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh (19/6/20)

Interested

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaporesso (22/6/20)

Cross the flavor limit with the optimized mesh coil！

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporesso (28/6/20)

The full sight of your liquid level to prevent burning your pods

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (28/6/20)

Now this looks classy! And I like that one can see how much juice is left. Looks like a winner, this one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (1/7/20)

How was the Vaporesso Xros sketched?


----------



## Vaporesso (1/7/20)




----------

